# Why Is A GSD Right For You?



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

Our next discussion topic comes to you compliments of Vinnie;


I've heard it said many times that the GSD isn't for everyone so what makes you think the GSD is right for you? or what makes you feel you are right for the GSD?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess it's more that I'm right for a GSD rather than the other way around. The day I came into this world there already several GSDs in my family. Dad bred and trained them for decades. I grew up with GSDs all around me and can still remember them all and what they were like. My first sense of loss came at age 3 when my father's prime stud and my best friend, Rex, died. My greatest joy as a child came when my dad gave me first dog, Kaiser, at the age of 5. Dad said I had "the gift" as he called it and of all his children was the most likely to succeed him in sharing my life with these dogs. He was right of course. They have been an integral part of my existence all my days and I have been a trainer for decades. Still, saying all that I have to acknowledge that I've learned more from them they they have ever learned from me.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The GSD is right for me because it is loyal, protective and intelligent. It is also a great outdoor dog, loves swimming, retrieving and just going for boat rides. The dog is very versatile, and we can go from swimming in the river to playing search and rescue. I camp and fish a lot, and the dog loves tose trips. In most respects training was almost to easy.

I am right for the GSD because being retired and divorced, I am able to spend a great deal of time with the dog. I am opionated, thinking a GSD is the best breed on the planet, and my GSD has never disappointed me. My GSD is great with friends, relatives and other dogs. However, I do recognize the dog can be protective when it comes to strangers on my property, and I am very careful in that respect. I also have spent a great deal of time socializing the dog, with the neighbors, and at festivals and dog events.


----------



## medicinehat_2u (Sep 24, 2007)

You don't get to pick the animals that are in your life. They pick you. 

What GSDad said goes for me. But it was my grandpa that trained them... His old male that he had decided that Rocky and I were his. So there was always one or more GSDs near me at all time. More than half of me happy memories have something to do with a GSD. 

As for why a GSD is right for me... I am not really sure. I have always thought that with the activity that is my life that they would be perfect for me. I don't want one for protection, cause I would be there to protect them. But the work that I do and enjoy doing, a BIG dog is helpful. Since I am short, people don't take me seriously, so with the aid of a Big dog I get my point across.... Does that make any sense at all? I guess that I want a loyal companion.. And that is a major point in the GSDs character.. They are loyal. And I love them...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm right for a GSD Because I love all kind of outdoors activities and I can provide not only the physical but also the mental exercise this breed need and with my lifestyle I can get my dog along with me wherever I go.

As for why a GSD is right for me, lets stat that not every GSD is right for me. Between the choice of a Show Line GSD and a Mali or a Dutch Shepherd I prefer the second ones. I love all kind of dogs, but I wouldn't own any kind of dog. I like high energy dogs with high drives ans strong temperament. Couch potatoes, or mellow or skittish dog wouldn't make a good partner for me. That's why when I say a GSD is right for me, I'm talking of Working Lines GSDs (or I would had had a GSD months ago) But I also like a loyal companion, a dog attached to me with Velcro, handler sensitive and with a sense of protectiveness. I seek not only intelligence, but also trainability. For that reason I don't think I and a Nordic breed would work for me.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

I wanted a dog that would be mine. A dog prepared to give himself to me with all his heart and soul. With the GSD I get this and I feel that he understands that I return these feelings.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

because i love everything about them


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I feel GSDs are right for me because of the ease with which they integrate their lives around mine. A GSD that has been rescued after being abandoned by a owner who no longer wants them will bond with their new owner, just like a puppy. To really make a human/ shepherd relationship work, though, one has to be the Alpha of the household, especially with multi-dog households, and that above all, I think is the reason GSDs are not for everyone.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I honestly don't really know if they are right for me or I'm right for them.... I'm not a typical (I'm an oft scoffed at type of owner, on this site at least) My nails are always done, usually red talons, my hair is always dyed, my make-up is always on, I never wear less than a 2in heel.
Dh is the die-hard purebred GSD owner. I like my mixes in dogs. However (I remember a thread where what a woman was wearing and how she looked discussed on here, maybe a year ago, she was a GSD owner, some case that made news) I am active on trails (yes you can hike in heels, for folks like me with shortened calves this can be the only way to walk) I have a cousin who has introduced me to herding (she raises border collies) proper herding, not the patched together crap I already was doing, despite appearances I am active outdoors. I enjoy an intellectual challenge in my dogs. Which herding breeds posess and encourage with me.
I'm not a typical owner, on the street you would associate me with fou-fou dogs. I ride horses, work dogs. Nails can be replaced, make-up can be re-applied......... I'm by far not a typical owner.
Dh loves his GSD's, he is an avid American Show conosseuir (sp?). I like a mixed breed *L*.
Do I deserve to own a GSD? That's up to who is adopting to us, can I handle and provide a proper environment for such a dog, I dare you to find someone better!
I'm not a stereotypical GSD owner. On first glance you wouldn't expect me to own any sort of large dog......
That's the beauty of all of us, on this board there is no sterotypical owner!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm right for a GSD because I'm intelligent (have to be smarter than the dog!), take the best care of my pets that I can, and am able to be in control of them, and am always working towards improvement. What I mean about being in control, is I am never the person at the dog park repeating "sit. sit. sit! siiiiit! SIT!" in a higher pitch, and louder voice. When I give a command or correction I do it like I mean it and we move on. I think my experience working with and training horses prepared me for being a GSD owner. Tessa was *my* first dog. My dad had a GSD when I was a kid, and I lived with roommates dogs including doing the housebreaking and basic training on a pitbull. But I'd never had my own dog before adopting Tessa, and I knew EXACTLY what I wanted when I was looking for her. As for working towards improvement, I am never satisfied to stay where I'm at in anything. I love to learn, and will be a student of sorts for the rest of my life. I'm not big on showing horses, but I'm constantly schooling my horses and working with trainers to reach a higher level. And with the dogs, we are always working on training and to reach a higher level. I think that's very important with the GSD, they NEED a purpose.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I enjoy having a close emotional relationship with my pets. I've owned dogs that spanned the temperament range, from velcro to those who simply saw human beings as a source of food and water and really preferred the company of other dogs after feeding time. I've also owned dogs that while lovable, where thick as bricks when it came to training and retaining commands.

After acquiring a GSD mix in my late teens, I decided that this breed was the breed I preferred, with Malamutes coming in a close second. I appreciate "wolfy" natural looking dogs, and both these breeds fit the bill. GSD's have the edge though for their need and want to really work with you.

I think I am a good match for a german shepherd because I value most everything about them and feel honored to have such a noble breed of dog share my life.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I have had many breeds live with me and that I have interacted with either through class or because a friend owns one. I always return to the GSD. I have found them to be my ideal breed. Their loyalty, seriousness mixed with times of goofiness, trainabilty and bonding have fit perfectly in with my life, family and beliefs. I also love dog sports and competitions. It is my hobby and passion to train and show in performance events. I love Schutzhund, AKC Obedience, Agility and Rally. The versitility of the breed allows me to do the sports I enjoy with one dog.

I feel I am right for a GSD because I have a fairly strong "energy" or personality, however you want to look at it. The GSD for the most parts, do not seem to mind this about me and respect me for it. Many other breeds don't do well with this part of me. Even when I tone myself down, my natural postures are too much for extremely "soft" dogs. I also believe a GSD is a dog that needs a job, and I like giving them one!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am new to this breed. I grew up with standard poodles, dachshunds, and springer spaniels.

My GSD is right for me because he has forced me to to be assertive, confident, and follow through on any and all threats! As mentioned earlier, if one has a GSD, one must be ALPHA and I have assumed that role, although very reluctantly. It is not hyperbole to say that Ozzy has helped me in my professional and personal life by helping me to realize that I don't have to be a follower. I am by nature non-assertive and prefer to blend into the masses. Through my 10 months with Ozzy, this way of life is no longer possible.

Oh yeah, my GSD is also right for me because he is a cheap personal trainer. Because of him I have lost 20 pounds!

Am I right for the GSD? Some days I feel I don't deserve this breed. Getting him, I knew my life would drastically change and I made a commitment to his needs. As a rescue and GSD, I knew I had to keep him well fed (no corn please!) well exercised, well socialized, and well loved. I feel so far I have accomplished these things.

Have never had a deeper bond with a dog than I have with this one. I hope he feels I am "right" for him. If not, I hope to earn that privilege as best I can.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I have always adopted dogs and have to say that they have always chosen me, their breed being unimportant. Bonnie, Bram and Shep I saw before I adopted them, walking round shelters until we met. It may sound crazy, but as soon as I saw them, I knew they were "the ones". 

My passion is for seniors and special needs dogs and from time to time I hear of some in need. Sometimes dogs I'm concerned about have already been rescued or adopted, but sometimes these pups are within days or hours of euthanasia. Six times now (Caoihme - black lab mix, Feidhlimidh - GSD mix, Jim - black lab mix, Drift - Border Collie mix, Spirit - GSD, and Duncan - black lab mix) I have adopted these pups sight unseen, and it was as if it was just meant to be, everyone getting on from day one. 

Is a GSD right for me? Let's just say I have learnt a lot from Spirit! My lab mixes are loyal, friendly and goofy. Spirit on the other hand, while very affectionate and loyal is also very intelligent and somewhat scheming. She encourages the others to "get into trouble" then looks at me innocently as if she's had no involvement, and if she doesn't get something she wants, boy can she throw a temper tantrum, screaming and throwing her toys around!. Spirit definitely keeps me active, physically and mentally providing a perfect contrast to the labs.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Reading the answers of the GSD experts, I have to admit I have none of the experience or skill that many of you possess. In the adoption process at BrightStar, I was assured that my husband and I would find the perfect dog* FOR US* and that's exactly what happened.

Wolf would be classified as "weak-nerved". That translates as an incredibly responsive, sensitive, loving companion that requires counter-conditioning to enjoy new people or places. With him, you make an investment in training or affection and you get that investment back a thousand fold. That distinguishes the breed as far as I know. With my dear dog after 2.5 y, he continues to grow in proportion to the requests made of him-it is not a static relationship. You see the joy in his eyes after a run or hide and seek or any tiny challenge to know with certainty that this creature will reward you. I'm not sure that all breeds have the capacity to be what we make of them. I hope I can deserve him. Mary Jane


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are other breeds???
















I grew up with GSDs, so I've never really considered anything else. While I've owned other breeds and mixes over the years, nothing has the draw for me that a GSD does. I love their intelligence, seen not only when training but also in their day to day lives, the way they pick up on things, the incredible judgement they show with regards to new people and situations, the way they bond and their uncanny ability to know what their owners are thinking and feeling. I love their zest for life and their love of learning and their desire to be with their people, and do things with their people. I love the way they can go from comical and goofy to drop dead serious if the situation warrants it. And physically, I find them one of the most attractive breeds on the planet.

Why am I a good match for them? Well, I guess the most obvious answer would be I'm adicted to schutzhund. So providing the dogs with a high degree of training and an outlet for their drive, energy and desire to work isn't a problem. And while there are other breeds that do well at SchH, when it comes down to it IMO none is as good or as well rounded as a GSD. We offer a job for the dogs to do, and we're familiar with how to properly raise and train and socialize a GSD. Those things, combined with knowing to be vigilent and how to be proactive and prevent a possible bad situation from happening, means that some of the characteristics that are part and parcel of GSD temperament (drive, dominance, aggression, etc..) that can problematic for some owners and some situations aren't issues for us.


----------



## JAguirre (Dec 19, 2000)

I've had other breeds, but there's nothing quite like a GSD. While there are notable things to be said about some - and not so nice things to be said about others - nothing comes close in comparison.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

today a close friend was telling me about his sons(who breeds)great dane' and how once you own one you always will... I had to bite my tongue and wonder WHY? I did say that it is the same when you have GSD's after he was done talking!!


----------



## rubmybelly (Aug 30, 2006)

I've owned other dogs, but none have had the personality that my Shepherd has. 
I like how he looks. As he ages, he's getting more 'grey' hair in his black coat. 
He howls at night a lot more now, like a wolf. It's neat to listen to.
He is always eager to play and likes to sit in the back of our van whenever the rear door is open; he just sits in there sometimes. . .
He also does the same things when he goes into our cabin--he goes over to the metal garbage can and sticks his head inside and sniffs. . . he always has to do this first!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean is my first dog and I have to honestly admit that I never saw myself with the gsd breed. But that has drastically changed since Sean entered my life. He has taught me the utmost respect for the breed and I couldn't love any dog more. I don't know who adopted who, i.e. we adopted him or he adopted us but it was definitely a mutual decision. 
I've always been active outdoors as far as running/walking all year round and knew I wanted a dog that would compliment my lifestyle. I think Sean and I make a perfect couple.


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

Ozzymama, you sound like me.







The only flat shoes I own are two pair of runners for actual exercise. I have a lot of contradictory personality traits: I love being dolled up, but the tomboy side of me likes big dogs, dirty yard work, and homebrewing - go to a homebrewing forum and you'll be lucky to find maybe _five_ chicks.

Anyhoo... there are a few things that I feel make me well-suited for a GSD, and vice versa: 

- Lifestyle. We're fortunate enough to have one of us home, mostly me, almost all of the time. I wanted a velcro dog to hang out with during the day, when I'm alone in the house. I'm fairly active and the dog gets ample exercise. We live in a sketchy neighborhood and a GSD's aloofness and intuition undoubtedly keeps us safe.
- I've done my homework. I'm still a newbie, but I "get" the whole leadership / training / pack dynamics thing. I've done a lot of reading and I'm open minded to different training ideas. The people who don't understand that stuff and treat their dog like a furry human are in for a rough ride no matter breed they choose, but particularly so with a GSD, I'd have to guess.
- The GSD's traits appeal to me: loyal, intelligent, intuitive. I'm one of those loners who prefers the company of the dog over people most of the time. 

I concur with the member who said that not just _any_ GSD would be suited to him/her. Living in the city with no car and only a smallish yard, I don't think I have the resources for a high drive, high energy dog. In particular, though, I think I'm well suited for an older dog like mine who needs a home with no cats, no other dogs, no kids, and the financial resources for vet bills. And I *love* the seniors.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

There are lots of times that I'm not sure a GSD is right for me.
But, since they seem like the only 'complete' canine family member ... I keep trying to improve myself so that they are PERFECT for me.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, I think the GSD is a perfect dog, absolutely gorgeous, and intelligent, the right size for a dog, not too big, not small. Extremely loyal, loving, energetic enough when you want to be, but a couch potato when you want too. Ours tag along to each room we go to, always have to be with us, talk to us, bring us their toys to play with them, and are protective without any sort of 'training'. Very trainable, though, they seem to learn so fast, it's almost miraculous.
I've had a few and each one had a different personality, but they all were wonderful dogs, and I never had any conflict with them even when I had 3 at a time. Even had a relatives 2 GSD's come to stay at the same time with no fights. So then I had 5 dogs inside! No, they did not grow up together, either. I think once they realize what your role is as leader, they accept and try to be what you want them to be cause they want to please you so badly. They embody the perfect dog in my eyes. And I'm right for them, because I respect them, understand their reasons for behaviour and try to be a calm, assertive pack leader.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

They gsd is right for me because as hard as I have thought about it there is nothing about them that I am not in love with. I love there coats and their roughs, I love to watch them move and when they think. I love their eyes and what I see when I look into those eyes. I love their souls! I am right for them because I am so very like them without the fur. I am a strong woman, sometimes accused of being intimidating........and ok with that. I am fiercely loyal to all I love and can either be part of the pack or quite happy alone. Yes I love all dogs but find that the gsd is truely a kindred spirit and can never forsee a day that I don't share my life with at least a few of my furry souls around me.


----------



## CashMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I love animals, working with dogs and understanding animal behavior. I went to college to study animal behavior. I'm fascinated by them, their language, their capacity for learning, intelligence, devotion. I have 3 different breeds right now, and it's amazing to see the differences in the way they learn, what reinforcements they respond to, how I communicate with them.. it's so different from Samoyed to Sheltie to Shepherd!! And they all have their own strengths and weaknesses. Anyway, I have a strong personality, and wow, I didn't get enough of a challenge with the Samoyed, I had to take on a GSD! I think it does take a strong and consistent person to raise a GSD the right way. I felt I was ready for it. I knew I would be a respectable mom/owner/alpha for my GSD. I wanted an adaptable working dog to be my companion and my protector. I know a lot of people who get a GSD and have to give them up because they just couldn't handle them. I think I'm a good GSD mom. I take the time to play with them, love them, train them, socialize them. And I know what I put into them is what I'll get out of them.


----------



## staggy (Jan 9, 2008)

We believe we are right for each other, an intelligent dog very loyal lots of fun too, a good guard dog but most of all an addition to the family part of us! & I am sure Tisha will feel we are part of her too!

She had a bad start in life, we wanna make that such a distant memory for Tisha, as life for all of us is about now & tomorrow she is so gentle! Why people were horrible to her is just so beyond my understanding..it undermined her confidence my wife was bullied at school & so feels for Tisha & understands nasty horrible people! Like Tisha my wife is soft gentle & so loving too! We believe Fate & Destiny drew us altogether...staggy


----------



## Janism (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to say I did not think this was the right breed for me. I would have picked a bichon frise . I wanted a dog that did not shed and that I could cuddle up with not having to deal with allergies or hair up my nose. I wanted a dog to go on walks with me and cuddle up to me. My husband wanted the GSD. I was concerned that I could not handle one. Can you believe that I made a good GSD mom?

Well I did. I believe I know what my girl needs. Calm, consistent leadership. I do not always get the calm part but I'm learning. I'm learning because of her. Exercise - no matter what the weather or how tired I am. Love - I know we should not think of them as kids but I do not have any and she is mine. I love this breed because it is a challenge. I have to be better for her. Every day I work at becoming a better GSD owner. I think about anything I feel I did wrong and I make sure I do not do it again. This is truly a relationship I did not know I could have. She drives me crazy but I could not imagine life without her. Now if only I could say that of DH .


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Well first of all I'd like to say that I have always been a animal lover my entire life, even as a child I would drag in animals from the wild and if they were sick, I would nurse them back to health and release them back to the wild. 

But for the question, the GSD is right for me because I like loyalty, and the GSD is very loyal and caring. I also like that they are in the working breed group, I don't enjoy being around a dog that just lays there and does nothing, but with the GSD they have so much energy and loves to play and work (well mine do atleast). The GSD is very smart, and tend to know when there is something wrong with you and try everything in their power to help you. Oh and I think GSD's are beautiful in every way. Their protective manner is something I like too, when I'm with my GSD's I never fear anything, cause I know they've got my back. That's why the GSD is right for me!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm kinda hard to answer.
Dogs are not for everyone. That is a simple answer. 
As a child we always had a dog or cat. When I married my DH I had a pup that was staying with an X until I could get her. She died the day before I could bring her home. A neighbor gave us the number to a lady just outside of town that had a litter of white sheps. I fell in love! We are outdoors kind of people. Colonel went everywhere with us! He even came to work with DH and I. DH at the time was an instructor for Marines and Sailors. Colonel would play ghost at night when the guys were out on missions. He did a great job of scaring a few people. 
We couldn't keep Colonel when we moved. We couldn't find a place to live that would allow us to keep him. Colonel went on to study French Ring and agility/protection. He has been our favorite and the birth of our love for the breed. We have fostered and babysat of breeds for people. This just helped to show to ourselves that we still love the GSD and they are perfect for us. There are a few out there I would love to foster or babysit... but they are all mainly rare dog breeds.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

A GS is right for me because I like to sit and relax at times but also love to be outside walking and looking at things. I am very curious and am not satisfied until I have figured out how to do something. I am focused on what is best for my family and will show my teeth when my family is in danger. I will clean the house for treats (mainly chocolate or Starbucks) and love to see my family happy. Maybe I am a GS reincarnated (LOL).


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Have grown up with them. I think they are awesome and I love everything about them


----------



## ryeguy355 (Apr 21, 2008)

they are the right dogs for me because i have grown up with them all my life.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad....My greatest joy as a child came when my dad gave me first dog, Kaiser, at the age of 5. Dad said I had "the gift" as he called it and of all his children was the most likely to succeed him in sharing my life with these dogs. H.... Still, saying all that I have to acknowledge that I've learned more from them they they have ever learned from me.


I believe the gift that I have given my children is not the dogs themselves but having the experience of growing up with GSDs and learning how to train and love very intelligent dogs. You are so correct that my kids have learned more from the dogs than the dogs learned from them.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

For years I considered myself a devoted Collie person, and since '97 I always said that my next dog would be a Smooth Collie. My last dog was a Rough Collie, and I loved him dearly, but all that hair was a frustration.







It wasn't until 3 months before I brought Freyja home that I realized I was going to be living on my own. Although I thought that a Collie would have protected me if the need arose, I didn't want it to ever get that far. I started searching for a dog that was like the Collie, but known for their protective image. I wanted a dog that when a "bad guy" was looking for their mark, and they saw my dog, they looked somewhere else.








I found all this in the GSD. They are loyal, intelligent, eager to please, and Velcro dogs. The same traits that I love in the Collie. Although the two are VERY different breeds of dogs, I also see A LOT of similarities. The German Shepherd however provides the world wide image of a "Police Dog" and therefore a REALLY GOOD deterrent! 

Now that I've actually shared my life with one, I CAN'T EVER imagine being with out a GSD again! Not saying I wont ever get another Collie, but I will never be without a GSD!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When I got Heidi, a GSD probably wasn't right for me and I probably wasn't right for her either, as I knew little about the breed, except that they are beautiful. But I have learned much. Heidi and I have muddled through and I think we are now right for each other.

The GSD is right for me because it is an active breed and I am at a time in my life (after children, but before old age LOL) that I can be active and enjoy it. Although we don't have our GSD as a protection dog, I have to admit that she does make me feel safer, especially at night. The GSD keeps right on learning, and so do I.

I guess I am right for the GSD because I am willing to keep studying the breed and learning.

When I am too old for a really active breed, I will just adopt senior GSDs, instead.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

A GSD is right for me because I grew up with them from the age of 6 all the way til now (I'm over 30, that's all you'll get outta me!) I was the "animal person" as a kid, and any animal that was sick or hurt was taken care of by me, even when I was little. I know that GSD's are smart, loyal, protective, powerful dogs. But I also know what a lot of people who've never been around GSD's don't know - GSD's can be total goofballs. They have the serious side and the silly side, and I love that about them. I am also patient, consistent and firm. My dog knows he is expected to listen to me. I hate it when I hear people "baby talking" and repeating commands pleadingly to their dogs. Ugh! My dog is not really my pet, he's my partner/friend. When I'm down, he's the one that comforts me. 3 kids are wonderful, but the comfort I get from Kodee sometimes can't be compared to anything a human can do. He truly adores me for me. And vice versa.


----------



## Kelsey3283 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great thread and I wish everyone that bought a GSD (or any dog) would ask this of themselves before geting one, feeding it poorly and leaving it outside year round alone with no interaction or work or play.

A GSD is right for me because of the confidence and protective behavior that they exude. My dog is strong and athletic, she is imposing looking and intelligent. My wife has some issues with being alone at the house and since our dog has matured, those issues are GONE.
The other reasons are the general companionship reasons a dog provides, not specifically a GSD(although I feel they provide the full spectrum of our dog needs better then most). My dog loves our kids(2 and 7). She's gentle and warm with them and loves to play. I take her everywhere with me and she brings the goofy "WHATS NEXT? OH!! MY FAVORITE THING!!" mood to any task making life in general...well...a dogs life!!


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

GSDs are right for me (and my family) because we are right for GSDs.

I grew up with several in my family and understand the breed well, my husband grew up with hunting dogs but has found that his mindset is more oriented to a GSD; he likes their intelligence and loyalty. GSDs are also right for us because we are a family with young children - have yet to meet better family dogs than my two! They are happy to be calm and quiet when we are, they are happy to be active when we are. And we are happy to meet their needs and take care of them well and lovingly.

I suppose that may go for other breeds as well - and I admit freely that we would probably not be a good fit for a GSD with high (Malinois-like) drive - but we are a good match for intelligent dogs that take their cues from their people.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This topic has been up for a long time, and I really appreciate your comments about collies. They are wonderful dogs.

But the last few posts have really missed the most important thing about the GSD. No dog on earth bonds more closely with their owner and/or family. And some of us may refuse to acknowledge that. But those of us that have German Shepherds know that.

My son has two wonderful yellow labs, but there interest is swimming and dock diving contests. My German Shepherd however,putsme and our extended family first. My kids, now adults, know this, and there respect for the German Shepherd has never been stronger.


----------



## kvilla/esko (Jul 27, 2008)

a gsd is right for me becouse im very active so we go runing alot i love big dogs and evrytime we go out i feel safe because i know he is there.he just fits so perfectly in my lifestyle.....and they are very beautiful and powerful dogs


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

GSD is right for me because:
!. grew up with them
2. couldn't imagine my life with out having one
I feel safe when I am walking with him and when My DH isn't home
Not to mention the loyalty, love and laughter he brings


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I grew up with them too. The 4 years between Rex and Luther were strange, I nearly became a catperson and lived vicariously through other people's dogs. 

I love the exuberance they approach life with









How I always feel my children are safe with Morgan around. Even if they're only safe from the mailman









The expressions in their eyes and what goes on with their ears depending on their mood - especially if they've possibly done something wrong.

Squirrel and neighbor cat control!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Cuz it gave me an excuse to buy a Dyson.


----------



## Nikkia (Jul 27, 2008)

Well my mom owns papillons and she let me have one of the puppies from her litter don't get me wrong or anything I love that little girl but I just didn't feel that special connection with her she did not enjoy the things I did (hiking, backpacking, camping, going for long walks in the evening, Swimming in a near by creek, and running through the waves at the beach, or just play a simple game of fetch) She is very independent and doesn't rely on me for anything So there really isn't a special bond with us then came the day I met Shakar while we were at a papillon play date. When I rescued him I then found how much I loved the breed the energy level was just right for me and the protection was a definite plus! About a year after Shakar joined the force I was given a puppy from the breeder who I rescued Shakar for and she is the best the absolute best thing I could have ever asked for!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In all honesty, a GSD is not the right dog for me, and one of the great breeders who screen prospective owners really well would reject me, and rescues would reject me too. 

I live alone, work full time, and travel three hours a day to get there.

The last time I bicycled was about four years ago and that is the most strenuous excersize I engage in. In fact, cleaning my house wipes me out for day. 

Obviously, I do not have the time to provide a regular job for my dog, like search and rescue, herding, tracking, etc. 

Nor do I have money to pay for the training for any serious doggy endeavors. 

And, I am not a natural alpha, and being a leader is not my forte. So my dogs do tend to get away with murder. 

If anything I am hesitant around people and my dogs will pick up on that. 

I have small manufactured home on foundation (trailer), and an acre of land most of which is not fenced. 

A pug or a King Charles Spaniel is probably more my speed. 

However, I have eight GSDs and I do a better job managing and caring for them than most people do with one. None of my dogs have a string of letters after their names, but after Tori finishes her title tomorrow (crossed fingers), all but one will have at least one title, and most have a CGC too. None of them are overweight, though a few are rather lazy (like their owner). And I have only two minor behavior problems that need working on in my lot: one dog SCREAMS and needs to stop so that her owner does not go berzerk, and another does not like outside dogs or cats (which is my fault). 

The only problem is that when I hear "dog" a GSD fills up my brain. There is no other kind for me. If mine were high energy working dogs I might be in a pressure cooker, but my dogs are German showline / American showline dogs that seem to be just as happy vegetating in the house as chasing a ball in the yard or tracking avalanche victims in the mountains. And (besides a weekly obedience class), a five minute training session one to three times a week is generally enough to get them placements in the ring.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I am getting a German Shepherd because I am in love with them to the point of mild obsession. 

I have heard that I might not be able to handle one, being a student, but I am willing to make the commitment. I have the money, and I know it can cost up to $20,000 to raise a GSD. I go to school, but only for 8 hours a day. I finish my homework relatively quickly - the rest of the time, I am planning on devoting to the dog. I know I will have to be the leader, and I can do that. 
But I think that most importantly is still the love I have for the GSD, and if there's one thing I can guarantee, that's the love and attention I will be giving.

**Also, for some reason, the GSD is the breed of dog I can relate the most to! xD (Or maybe that's just me being weird)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually GSD's were not right for me. My son wanted one so I got him one and I grew into her. Now I can't stop.........


----------



## luvsheps (Aug 26, 2007)

Through the long years of my life I had or was gifted with Shepherds only to find HD and costing me money to fix it. I had airdales, Boston Terriers, St Bernard, many breeds when I had horses for some thirty years.

I always said when I give up horses I would come back to a better line of Shepherds with good health less issues, so I started to import, hence breed West German Dogs only of Work/Show lines. Have imported from Hungary, Netherlands and of course Germany. I imported 4 this spring before our money crisis occured in our country. I hope to import one more female spring of 09


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

GSD are the only dogs that don't irritate me, never ever no matter what, and all other breeds do on a long run. It doesn't matter how much frustrated or tired or exhausted I am, how much of a butthead my dogs are, how much they bark, or wake me up at night, or having a diarheah every hour, or dig, or chase cats, you name it, I love them and I never tire or get bored to work with them. I like all dogs but I would only be able to share my home with German Shepherds. Maybe, because I was raised with them and they were always a part of the family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I was raised with poodles and they irritate the you know what out me!!!! I have found it is true the my shepherds never irritate me, challange me every now and then, but never irritate me


----------



## luvsheps (Aug 26, 2007)

When at home I was not allowed a dog of any kind, my father did not like dogs.
I envied anybody I saw with a German Shepherd, of couse so many years that had been was not many. At my old age now of 70 yrs. since 19 when I married, first thing I did was start to get dogs and horses. Eventaually I got Shepherds, but not what I have now, just ordinaryones. I researched later in years to find a more healthy Shepherd so went with the West lines of show/work. I started to import, best thing I have done in my life. Such smart, loyal easy to train Shepherds I have ever owned. Adore them so much.


----------



## aferara (Jan 11, 2006)

Since I was two years old I've had a GSD or very high mix. So from it an early age my impression was formed on what a dog should be. I could relate to other posts that other dogs are irritating to me. This is pretty much the only breed for me. I like the intelligence, the loyalty, the working body & brain. I take my two with me everywhere, they fit into my active lifestyle and are content hanging with me on a quiet day. I can't imagine my life without them.


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I was 7 yrs. old when we got our first GSD. Her name was Heidi and she was of the Rin Tin Tin lineage. We did some breeding with her. I remember when she passed on, I was 20. Being devastated I vowed to get a German Shepherd as soon as I felt the time was right. In 1995 I got my first GSD, Mandy. Unfortunately, she was never quite in good health. We had her put down at age 7 because she had spinal arthritis and could no longer get up from the ground. Two months after that, I got my current GSD, Mandy #2. She is laying by my side as I type. I can't imagine a day without my Shepherd.

Mandy's Mom


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

GSDs are right for me because they're such intelligent, loyal companions. I was single for several years, and I would joke, "It's like having a gun that loves you!" My shepherds made me feel safe at home alone. I like sleeping with windows open. I liked walking "alone" in the woods. They have allowed me to live without the paranoia or fear I would have felt otherwise. They are such noble animals -- I just love that about them. They are beautiful. I love being active. I take the dogs in the woods, to the beach. I knew when I got my first shepherd (who was a hand-full as a youngster) that I was a good shepherd person because I loved educating myself about the breed, I was willing to put in the time, and I was willing to be responsible. I knew it was a long-term responsibility I was taking on. I love these animals!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We did not have dogs when I was a kid until we got a small mixed breed when I was in High School. When I was younger, I always wanted a Shepherd. I don;t know specifically why, I just thought they were amazing looking. I even had a plastic model kit of a German Shepherd that I painted and assembled.

My wife grew up with large dogs and our first dog was a shepherd mix, a very wonderful dog. Our next dog was a not so wonderful mix breed (loving but mindful) who had me pretty much convinced that I did not want dogs in my life if I could have gotten away with it (although with Cathy, that wasn't going to happen). 

When that dog passed, we talked about Shepherd resuce and Clover came into our life. I am now the one who takes her to play group, takes her out with me in the morning to get the paper and I was the one who asked my wife did she now want the second dog she had always wanted. Max is now the expansion of our pack and I would imagine that someday it may grow larger. Shepherds are just so smart, so loyal and so rewarding to have as companions, I now envision having them around in multiple numbers the rest of our life and could see travelling with them in retirement. I could not have imagined saying that a couple years ago and that is a testament to the breed. We are most definitely shepherd people.


----------

